# WHERE is BEST BBQ IN TEXAS



## luv2fish (Mar 21, 2005)

as soon as we get back to the States, we gonna have some fun,
ROAD TRIP here we come
NOT LIMITED TO HOUSTON AREA. ALL OVER
These states too.
ARIZONA
NEW MEXICO
KENTUCKY
OKLAHOMA
LOUISIANA
MISSOURI


Post up 

NO HEAR SAY. we want FACTS,LOL :spineyes:

thanks
L2F


----------



## porkrind (Jul 5, 2010)

Joe's in Alvin, the best I've ate around Houston!


----------



## Africanut (Jan 15, 2008)

Don't remember the name of the place, but it is an old feed store on the North side of the interstate just as you come into Midland Westbound. They sling some butcher paper down on your tray then you just move down the serving line and point at what you want, ribs, brisket, chicken, ham, ect. They weigh it at the end of the line and all the sides are unlimited. Little pricey but killer BBQ.


----------



## carryyourbooks (Feb 13, 2009)

Groundhog.

Joes.


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

Perry Evans. He is a coworker of mine and is pretty much deaf.

And Badhabit right here.


----------



## Cartman (Jun 18, 2008)

Coopers in Llano! That place is a carnivores dream!


----------



## poco jim (Jun 28, 2010)

I've eaten a heck alot of Q in my life, and recently went to Blacks in Lockhart and it was by far the best I've had at a BBQ place. Get a beef rib, and i do mean 1 they are HUGE and great! 

ps, I've been back 3 times and its been great everytime, so it wasn't a fluke!


----------



## Bubbaette (Apr 10, 2005)

it may not be the very best but it's darn good and our favorite on this side of houston. It's Ryan's Smokehouse at the corner of Highway 3 and FM 528 -- right behind the Whataburger.


----------



## dwycoff (May 25, 2004)

Best ribs around - http://pizzitolas.com/ shepherd at I10


----------



## spike404 (Sep 13, 2010)

_Impossible to answer. One thing for sure, not a town in Texas that does not have a BBQ joint with a sign, "Best BBQ in Texas". _
_ _

_ Go to Ennis, Texas for some "hot guts sausage"._


----------



## TexasBoy79 (Jan 5, 2009)

Lockhart is the BBQ capital of Texas. There are 4 or 5 stellar BBQ houses there including the infamous Black's.


----------



## Bukmstr (Nov 12, 2004)

Without a Doubt! I have had them all and Coopers in Llano is at my top.
If you have not had the prime rib straight off the pit, you are missing out my friend! Bring lots of money, but you will leave there fat and happy!



Cartman said:


> Coopers in Llano! That place is a carnivores dream!


----------



## therealspeckcatcher (Mar 7, 2006)

Hard question to answer. It would be better to break it down by item. Joes in alvin has really good fajitas and chicken fried steak. Central Texas in Pearland has great sausage, brisket and the sides are really good. Blacks in lockhart has the best beef ribs and really good brisket. The best pork ribs I've ever found are at a place called Pappy's in St Louis Missouri. Every city usually has a decent BBQ joint except Manvel we ain't got ****. I've always wanted to try coopers in Llano and now they opened a huge restaurant in fort worth next to the stock yards. The Rudy's on 45 in Webster is pretty darn good. I've also heard good things about the new Big Horn BBQ on 288 between 518 and the beltway but i haven't tried it yet.


----------



## normanflynn (Aug 30, 2005)

TexasBoy79 said:


> Lockhart is the BBQ capital of Texas. There are 4 or 5 stellar BBQ houses there including the infamous Black's.


Been all over the southern states.

1. Blacks in Lockhart
2. Blue Moon in Edge tx
3. Coopers in llano, but way too $$$
4. Dreamland in Birmingham.


----------



## chad green (Apr 11, 2011)

goodsons BB! tomball tx


----------



## Soapeddler (Jun 18, 2006)

Doc's Backyard BBQ Paradise - South Texas - Proprietor, Soapeddler

Doc's Backyard BBQ Paradise - West Texas - Proprietor, TTU Outlaw AKA Little Mr Soap.

These are private, invitation only places... 

Coopers in Junction is pretty darn good

The Smokehouse in San Antonio is awesome


----------



## Oyster Dog (May 21, 2005)

Coopers, in Llano is my favorite, with second place tied by Black's in Lockhart and the Luling City Market. The City market in Gonzales is runner-up.


----------



## poco jim (Jun 28, 2010)

Oyster Dog said:


> Coopers, in Llano is my favorite, with second place tied by Black's in Lockhart and the Luling City Market. The City market in Gonzales is runner-up.


What's this place you speak of in Gonzales, spill it, no hoarding all the good spots!:rotfl:


----------



## luv2fish (Mar 21, 2005)

THANKS YALL  thiniking and dreaming about Q NOW. woohoo YEEHAW. see yall soon!


----------



## Oyster Dog (May 21, 2005)

poco jim said:


> What's this place you speak of in Gonzales, spill it, no hoarding all the good spots!:rotfl:


It's the Gonzales Food Market, 311 St Lawrence St, which is a block off the main square. It's a grocery store/bbq joint. You have to know it's there to find it! It's one of the best.


----------



## StinkBait (May 31, 2004)

A door or 2 down from the saloon?





Sent using Tapatalk.


----------



## Bocephus (May 30, 2008)

City Market...Luling,TX

Going's here in Baytown is pretty darn good also !


----------



## panhandle_slim (Jun 1, 2012)

Coopers in Junction is pretty good too.

But my favorite would have to be Vans off of HWY 37 near Three Rivers. 2 meat plate, they give you free refills. On meat. Free refills on MEAT!!!!!!


----------



## Lyssy (Sep 8, 2010)

A friend of mine opened up a BBQ place in La Marque, Tx called the Texas Pit Stop and its awesome!! He makes some really awesome brisket tacos but his ribs are great too!

I've tried Snow's BBQ in Lexington TX and it was ok, your taste may be different than mine but back in 08 they were rated best in Texas Monthly's magazine.

I myself want to try *Louie Mueller Barbecue*, located in Taylor Tx but haven't had the chance yet.


----------



## Haute Pursuit (Jun 26, 2006)

City Market in Luling... hands down the best BBQ in Texas. All the Lockhart joints are good but Luling has them all beat.

My second favorite would be Cooper's in Llano or the one in Mason.


----------



## poco jim (Jun 28, 2010)

Haute Pursuit said:


> City Market in Luling... hands down the best BBQ in Texas. All the Lockhart joints are good but Luling has them all beat.
> 
> My second favorite would be Cooper's in Llano or the one in Mason.


Negative HP for me atleast, personaly I don't like their sausage and I really liked Blacks, but to each his own!
I will second what somebody posted Cooper's is $$$!


----------



## Blk Jck 224 (Oct 16, 2009)

My Backyard! :cheers:


----------



## CHARLIE (Jun 2, 2004)

Again its McMillians in Fannin Texas off Hwy 59 little small place that is now off the main highway. Texas monthly rated him nr 3 in Texas. Black man in a little red building that has real BBQ. I always tell him his Q is the 2nd best Q I have ever ate right behind mine.. he sends Q all over the country and also out of our country. He is known world wide.


----------



## Sea-Slug (May 28, 2004)

Hickory Stick BBQ on Enon Drive in Everman, Texas. Hands down the best of the best! Just south of Fort Worth.


----------



## quickrick (Aug 10, 2009)

Salt Lick BBQ in Driftwood, the homestyle all you can eat is pretty good. Bring your own cooler full of your favorite bevarages,


----------



## chrigging (Aug 10, 2012)

I agree Coopers in Llano is the best, alittle pricey but you get what you pay for....the best in Texas.:texasflag


----------



## willg (Apr 1, 2011)

For me it's Meyer's in Elgin. It was awesome when it was known as Biggar's, and is even better now as Meyer's. It's why I take 290 b/w Austin and Houston.


----------



## rsmith (Jun 29, 2007)

Best BAR-B-Q when ya been gone a long time is in the back yard with Mom, Pop, sisters, brothers......and other family members.


----------



## Ol' Red (May 26, 2011)

Cumminsfirefighter said:


> I myself want to try *Louie Mueller Barbecue*, located in Taylor Tx but haven't had the chance yet.


By far the best


----------



## Lyssy (Sep 8, 2010)

Just sitting here thinking, if a person wants to really try some good bbq. If you look into some of these big cook off's meaning like galveston county, I believe brazoria county...etc but from what i've been told you can volunteer to be a judge. I know its not the same as going to a place with your family and a big meal to eat but the food is always better out there than any bbq place i've been in. Then again it might be all the beer we drink before.


----------



## Ol' Red (May 26, 2011)

willg said:


> For me it's Meyer's in Elgin. It was awesome when it was known as Biggar's, and is even better now as Meyer's. It's why I take 290 b/w Austin and Houston.


We eat there once a week


----------



## Lyssy (Sep 8, 2010)

Ol' Red said:


> We eat there once a week


We have a small farm in Lexington and that's my next place to try when we go back up there. I've heard good things about it also.


----------



## Mad Mike (Dec 28, 2005)

City Market in Luling is hard to beat.


----------



## ChuChu (Jan 23, 2010)

Mad Mike said:


> City Market in Luling is hard to beat.


Named best BBQ in America.


----------



## IvoryRoot (Oct 10, 2011)

City Market-Luling


----------



## Littlebeer (Jul 3, 2011)

My backyard. That's a fact!


----------



## TopDrive (May 12, 2009)

Chapel Hill just outside of Brenham


----------



## Mr. Tuffy (May 5, 2005)

Ruthies, Navasota, TX.


----------



## wadefisher_migas (Feb 17, 2011)

The Salt Lick in Driftwood, Texas. Hard to beat that place!


----------



## normanflynn (Aug 30, 2005)

Ol' Red said:


> By far the best


Maybe I went there n a bad day a couple weeks backk but the briskit was really bland. Loved the old building though.


----------



## normanflynn (Aug 30, 2005)

^^^^ muellers in taylor


----------



## The1ThatGotAway (Jun 24, 2009)

in my backyard


----------



## chubri777 (Aug 11, 2005)

I like 'em all but Black's in Lockhart really is the one I have cravings for. I feel a road trip coming on.


----------



## surffan (Oct 5, 2004)

Lockhart, Kreutzs, Blacks, Smittys (the old Kreutz), Chisholm trail. Best food in the world. All the locals seem to go to Chisholm Trail. Each one has something different or better try the pork chops at Kreutz. Never liked Coopers Llano or Mueller Taylor. Southside in Elgin is good.


----------



## thabeezer (Aug 13, 2007)

COopers in Llano, Tom and Bingo's in Lubbock and kruez in Lockhart are my favorites


----------



## Deany45 (Jul 24, 2011)

Cooper's in Llano (definitely not the one in Mason, two different places although at one time they were one family. It's now a bitter dispute) Black's in Lockhart, and McMullan's in Fannin(grew up on this). Luling City Market is top notch as well.


----------



## luv2fish (Mar 21, 2005)

slurp slurp. LOL. actually Tom (capt tom) my hubbys maked really good Q. we just thought it would be fun to hit the road on a "Mission" and Q will make it fun. Thank all of you. as soon as we do , i will post up . YEEHAW... Texas here we come.
YAWL have a nice day now Ya Hear! See ya soon.


----------



## grayson (Oct 21, 2011)

Louie muellars taylor texas - hands down


----------



## peelin' drag (Oct 21, 2005)

We stopped at Cooper's in Llano on the way back from a deer hunt and we all ranked it at the top.


Deany45 said:


> Cooper's in Llano (definitely not the one in Mason, two different places although at one time they were one family. It's now a bitter dispute) Black's in Lockhart, and McMullan's in Fannin(grew up on this). Luling City Market is top notch as well.


----------



## JWS.HOOKEM (Jun 24, 2008)

*BBQ*



Cartman said:


> Coopers in Llano! That place is a carnivores dream!


Second that. Coopers in New braunfels is way gooder than most also!


----------



## hooknbullet2 (Jan 17, 2006)

Franklins BBQ in Austin
Coopers Llano
City Market Luling


----------



## Redsmacker (May 21, 2008)

Franklin BBQ in Austin, best I've had in TX....there's a reason people wait 2hrs in line every day.

Black's in Lockhart is outstanding as well. City Market in Luling would get my vote for "Texas Classic".


----------



## ReelWork (May 21, 2004)

Gotta say "Harmon's" in Cibolo is dang good...


----------



## Spinky (Aug 11, 2005)

Redsmacker said:


> Franklin BBQ in Austin, best I've had in TX....there's a reason people wait 2hrs in line every day.
> 
> Black's in Lockhart is outstanding as well. City Market in Luling would get my vote for "Texas Classic".


Really, just take a day and hit City Market in Luling, then take the short drive to Lockhart and hit the Big Three, then on to Austin for Franklins or JMueller. That should take care of your tummy for a while!


----------



## Major29 (Jun 19, 2011)

Schulzes BBQ in rosenberg


----------



## V-Bottom (Jun 16, 2007)

Luling, Schlumberg, Columbus,Flatonia, Shiner areas.....


----------



## smokey4 (Feb 3, 2007)

*the origional Burns BBQ*

The origional Burns BBQ on DePriest in North Houston - off Victory
Delicious with sauce although the sauce is fantastic....
strictly take out but they do have outside picnic tables

Smokey


----------



## scwine (Sep 7, 2006)

Salt Lick in Driftwood.
Cooper's in New Braunfels and Llano.
Black's in Lockhart.
Schoepf's in Belton.


----------



## w_r_ranch (Jan 14, 2005)

My ranch, but it's by invite only... LOL!!! There is not a modest bone in my body.


----------



## donf (Aug 8, 2005)

The final word
Snows in Lexington
Coopers in Llano 
Franklins in Austin
Lulling City Market in u know where
Louie Mueller s


----------



## KEMPOC (Aug 24, 2010)

There are too many really good ones to name a "BEST".

For me though, Cooper's in Llano, Hard 8 in Stephenville and City Market in Luling.

A friend and I once ate at all 3 in one day. Left Granbury early (on scooters) and had breakfast (late) at City Market. Then off to Llano for lunch then into Stephenville to round out the trifecta of gluttony - Hard 8 for supper.


----------



## kanga69 (Mar 17, 2011)

Grew up in Gonzales eating City Market. Lived south of Luling, eating City market. Lived in Lockhart for 5 years gorging on Chisholm Trail, Smitty's and Kruez's. If you cant find the best in Texas in that 30 mile stretch, you aint trying hard enough. I am gonna have to try Franklin's, its down the street from my office.


----------



## dbarham (Aug 13, 2005)

my porch


----------



## HoustonKid (Dec 29, 2005)

I know Arkansas is not on your list but LA and MO are so you may drive thru. Eat the Whole Hog in Little Rock on Cantrell. I'm a Texas boy and always put Texas BBQ up front but his place is awesome. I last ate there 8 years ago when they first opened and this was the only one. I just looked at their website and they have expanded into to LA, NM, and MO so you may stop by one of the other locations.

http://www.wholehogcafe.com/locations/


----------



## gatortrout (Aug 13, 2005)

Jody Q and YIP YIP's in Porter. I sent one of my black friends there. He and his wife have been back three times........just sayin'


----------



## Ridin_Skinny (Sep 20, 2010)

KEMPOC said:


> There are too many really good ones to name a "BEST".
> 
> For me though, Cooper's in Llano, Hard 8 in Stephenville and City Market in Luling.
> 
> A friend and I once ate at all 3 in one day. Left Granbury early (on scooters) and had breakfast (late) at City Market. Then off to Llano for lunch then into Stephenville to round out the trifecta of gluttony - Hard 8 for supper.


I would have to agree on Cooper's and Hard 8, great places.

McKenzie's off of Frazier in Conroe isnt to bad either.


----------



## mastercylinder60 (Dec 18, 2005)

luv2fish said:


> as soon as we get back to the States, we gonna have some fun,
> ROAD TRIP here we come
> NOT LIMITED TO HOUSTON AREA. ALL OVER
> These states too.
> ...


If you eat nothing but BBQ on your road trip, I recommend plenty of cole slaw for your side dishes and taking along a 6-pack of Milk of Magnesia.


----------



## Hullahopper (May 24, 2004)

Bukmstr said:


> Without a Doubt! I have had them all and Coopers in Llano is at my top.
> If you have not had the prime rib straight off the pit, you are missing out my friend! *Bring lots of money*, but you will leave there fat and happy!


Best $50 lunch I ever had! LOL! I kinda freaked out when the cashier rang me up! The prime rib is to die for though.


----------



## spicyitalian (Jan 18, 2012)

Franklin's in Austin is good, but I won't wait in line. A friend was nice enough to bring some back here while he was there. 

If you are in the B/CS area, Fargo's is the best around here.


----------



## EGT Limited (Jul 30, 2004)

David's in Arlington


----------



## RRbohemian (Dec 20, 2009)

I know it's kind of a chain but I love Rudy's.


----------



## Poon Chaser (Aug 22, 2006)

Franklin's in austin


----------



## Grandmaster (Apr 15, 2009)

Franklin's in Austin has the best pork ribs I have ever had...although Cooper's in Llano is a close second. Franklin's brisket is very good and consistent. Jmueller's (John Mueller, Louie Mueller's son) trailer in Austin is really good que as well but he is inconsistent. He does not use thermometers and cooks by "feel". But when he is on...his brisket is the best I have ever had. when he is off, it is just real good que. His beef ribs are great too. The Coopers in Llano has the best turkey I have had. Actually Coopers is pretty good all around!

My $.02!


----------



## RRbohemian (Dec 20, 2009)

**** chaser said:


> Franklin's in austin


Where in Austin? I work off of Southwest Parkway.


----------



## Grandmaster (Apr 15, 2009)

RRbohemian said:


> Where in Austin? I work off of Southwest Parkway.


11th and IH 35


----------



## KSHunter (Sep 22, 2011)

Luling City Market is good for ribs, but the best sausage in TX is in La Grange at Prause's Market on the square!!


----------



## BigBobTx (Feb 23, 2011)

Cooper's in Lano Texas out on Highway 21


----------



## RRbohemian (Dec 20, 2009)

KSHunter said:


> Luling City Market is good for ribs, but the best sausage in TX is in La Grange at Prause's Market on the square!!


Prause's does make some good sausage. And right down the road at the end of town you can get some of the best kolaches in Texas from Weikel's. We bohemians loves us some good sausage, kolaches and pivo. :biggrin:


----------



## Poon Chaser (Aug 22, 2006)

RRbohemian said:


> Where in Austin? I work off of Southwest Parkway.


11th street. get there early. last time i went bye there the wait was 2 hours. And when they run out, they are done


----------



## Deany45 (Jul 24, 2011)

There was a very interesting article in Texas Monthly 6 months or so back about Franklin's and J Mueller's in Austin. I think it was titled "The Best BBQ Story Ever Told". It was the cover story and a good read.


----------



## BigBobTx (Feb 23, 2011)

In Bastrop go downtown to the meat market at noon.


----------



## BigBobTx (Feb 23, 2011)

In Austin there is Stubbs Can't beat that. Right across the street is a little mecican restuarant that's pretty good. Great Margaritas have them add a little Sangria to them.


----------



## pmgoffjr (Jul 30, 2009)

1. Coopers 54 years of research. Nothing has ever matched it.
2. Louis Mueller in Taylor. close 2nd but still second.
3. Krautz market Lockhart, slipped a little but still hard to beat.

Everything else is just something else...


----------



## KEMPOC (Aug 24, 2010)

KSHunter said:


> Luling City Market is good for ribs, but the best sausage in TX is in La Grange at Prause's Market on the square!!


I will be the judge of that - soon I hope!


----------



## 6.5 shooter dude (Jan 8, 2008)

Vans BBQ between corpus and San Antonio...


----------



## cgmorgan06 (Aug 30, 2008)

Inman's Kitchen in Llano. Far superior than Coopers. Often overlooked with the lack of publicity compared to Coopers. Inman's is definitely the choice for all the locals.


----------



## railbird (Jan 2, 2009)

Hands down the best bbq you will ever get is "city market" in luling, tx. I gained 30lbs in the first 6 months i lived there, i still haven't lost it....


----------



## D.L. (Sep 13, 2007)

City Meat Market in Giddings!


----------



## BigBobTx (Feb 23, 2011)

D.L. said:


> City Meat Market in Giddings!


Yeah I forgot about that one.


----------



## Tigerfan (Jun 20, 2010)

*Best Bar b Que*

I still compare all bar b que to the "Original Jack Patillo's Bar b Que" on Washington Blvd. in Beaumont. Mr. Jack cooked a mean brisket. I remember being a kid and going into the pit room, Mr. Jack would cut off a little piece of burnt end for the kids to chew on. 
And , oh the hot links!!! Don't find those anywhere but East Texas. I heard there was a place on the South Beltway in Houston that East Texas style bar b que, maybe this week?


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

Moes on 1960 is pretty good.


----------



## Profish00 (May 21, 2004)

dbarham said:


> my porch


Mine too, kinda like a steak. I never go out for a great steak. I make them.


----------



## peckerwood (Jun 9, 2012)

The Smoke House in Lindsey Tex.Same family of Flatheads have owned it for at least 50 yrs.


----------



## Trouthunter (Dec 18, 1998)

Oh man...Coopers in Llano, Salt Lick south of Austin in Driftwood, Mustang Creek BBQ in Louise, McMillian's in Fannin, TX, Franklin's BBQ in Austin...so much BBQ so little time. 

TH


----------



## Line drive (Aug 23, 2012)

Its hard to beat an Art's sliced beef sandwhich in POC.


----------



## the_dude_abides (Jun 3, 2010)

x2 on Franklin's in Austin. I think it's on 11th street. Definitely across 35 from the sheraton. So good, make you want to slap yo momma!


----------



## big john o (Aug 12, 2005)

My backyard...:biggrin:


----------



## Brian10 (Sep 6, 2007)

I'm a big fan of the Rudy's BBQ in south Austin near Zilker Park. All of the Rudy's chain stores don't really compare.

When everyone is mentioning City Market Luling, are all of you saying "City Market" in the town of Luling, or are you saying "Luling City Market" located in Houston?


----------



## poppadawg (Aug 10, 2007)

City market in the town of Luling. I read that the Luling city market wasnt affiliated. Which sounds a bit suspect. Not sure how they could use the name.


----------



## Ex Boat Capt. Carp (Jul 19, 2011)

Franklins and that other little place out of a trailer but I can not remember the name!! Both in Austin, get down Texas!!


----------



## Deerslayer243 (Nov 10, 2009)

The best pork ribs I have ever eaten was at Bunkhouse BBQ in Clifton, TX. 

But another great spot close to Houston is the Mount Zion Missionary Baptist Church BBQ in Huntsville, TX.:texasflag


----------



## manintheboat (Jun 1, 2004)

KSHunter said:


> Luling City Market is good for ribs, but the best sausage in TX is in La Grange at Prause's Market on the square!!


X2. Prause's sausage is the real deal.

My favorite so far is Blacks in Lockhart. The beef rib is not to be missed. Lockhart is a very cool place to go to. There are 4 good places. Blacks, Smitty's, Kruetz and Chisolm are all very good. Make it a two day deal and try Muellers, Franklin and Saltlick too.


----------



## specks&ducks (Nov 9, 2010)

Lot's of good BBQ in Central Texas. 
Franklins in Austin - probably the best brisket I've ever had, unbelievable, Pork Ribs are very good also

City Market in Luling - Very good, outstanding sausage
Smitty's in Lockhart - one of my old time favorites
Kruez's in Lockhart - good but I like Smitty's more
Blacks' in Lockhart - have not been there in quite awhile
Snow's in Lexington - Really good, get there early
Muellers in Taylor - been going there for years, a little disappointed the last couple of viists
Salt Lick in Driftwood - pretty good, can do better
Iron Works in Austin - always way above average, good ribs and chickhen
Joe Cottons on Robstown - one of my all time favorites, burned down last year


----------



## ChuChu (Jan 23, 2010)

poppadawg said:


> City market in the town of Luling. I read that the Luling city market wasnt affiliated. Which sounds a bit suspect. Not sure how they could use the name.


They are not affiliated. The owner of the City Market in Luling, Buddy Ellis just doesn't care. He says they can't come close to his BBQ and people will know when they try it. 
Now, in recent years City Market in Luling has started using an electric rotessery to cook the brisket and then put the meat in the pit just before they cut and sell. And the quality of the meat has declined since Buddy has stepped down from daily oversight. He prefers to watch his cattle now.


----------



## ChuChu (Jan 23, 2010)

specks&ducks said:


> Lot's of good BBQ in Central Texas.
> Franklins in Austin - probably the best brisket I've ever had, unbelievable, Pork Ribs are very good also
> 
> City Market in Luling - Very good, outstanding sausage
> ...


Not many know, but the City Market in Luling uses the trimmings from the brisket to make their sausage.


----------



## Centex fisher (Apr 25, 2006)

Zimmerhanzel's in Smithville. Hands down.


----------



## bpharris (May 21, 2012)

We've been hitting up Hard 8 BBQ lately. Pretty darn good, but not cheap!!


----------



## Russ757 (Apr 5, 2010)

HARD 8 BBQ by far the best ive had! Get a dipped pork chop and youre in heaven!!!


Russ


----------



## reeltimer (Feb 5, 2010)

Centex fisher said:


> Zimmerhanzel's in Smithville. Hands down.


Good but i miss Charlie Ebner's on Main street.


----------



## DJ77360 (Jun 10, 2012)

As for the best sausage in Texas, or anyplace as far as I am concerned, it's Luling City Market in Luling Texas. 
Not to be mistaken for the rip off version located near the Galleria! They are not affilliated with the place in Luling, Texas and should be sued for inplying that they are.
I have been going to Luling City Market for about 50 years.....I was born in Luling and visit there as often as I can. If anyone in our family goes thru Luling we bring sausage back for everyone at home. It is the best and I've had sausage all over this country. Hands Down!


----------



## Ol' Red (May 26, 2011)

bpharris said:


> We've been hitting up Hard 8 BBQ lately. Pretty darn good, but not cheap!!


Hard 8 in Brady? They looked out of business the last 2 times we went through there


----------



## TXDRAKE (Jun 24, 2004)

cartman said:


> coopers in llano! That place is a carnivores dream!


x1000!!!


----------



## Russ757 (Apr 5, 2010)

Hard 8 in Smithville


----------



## CentexPW (Jun 22, 2004)

Labor day we took a ride to Lockhart. Kruez's was closed, Smitty's was closed, Didnt go to Blacks, ended up at Chisholm Trail BBQ. Not too bad, sawsage was good and cheap too compared to others in the area. Triple meat plate with 3 sides 7.99 to me thats cheap. Had to stand in line 30 min.

Coopers it aint all that, and way too costly. I would go to Rudy's first.


----------



## tentcotter (Oct 23, 2009)




----------



## stdreb27 (Aug 15, 2011)

Hinze in Wharton is pretty tasty stuff, and if you're all the way to corpus, macs is pretty good.


----------



## fishntx62 (Oct 25, 2011)

Cooper's in Llano Tx


----------



## CoastalBent (Aug 3, 2006)

http://www.bonappetit.com/magazine/...lin-barbecue-best-restaurant-in-america#intro

Franklin BBQ in Austin is the best in the world in my opinion. Unfortunately, it's almost impossible to get in unless you wait in a 2hr line. They sell out every day for a reason.


----------



## Mick R. (Apr 21, 2011)

Silverado Smokehouse in Corpus Christi may not be the best in Texas but they do have some top notch Q. All the meats were great and the sides tasted like someone actually put some effort into preparing and seasoning them. Definitely worth a stop if you're in the area.


----------



## SSST (Jun 9, 2011)

I just can't believe Cooper's is so high on so many lists, it's ok but way overpriced and between Lockhart and Luling i can think of 5 with better quality Q, i guess opinions vary.


----------



## poco jim (Jun 28, 2010)

SSST said:


> I just can't believe Cooper's is so high on so many lists, it's ok but way overpriced and between Lockhart and Luling i can think of 5 with better quality Q, i guess opinions vary.


X10


----------



## MENOSQUEEZYHARDHEADZ (Oct 28, 2005)

*BBQ*

The best for me would be City Market in Luling..but I'm native to that area so I'm biased! (i got the city market sauce recipe also..lol)
Also recommend Chisolm trail in Lockhart (say hi to Tinker) and City Market in Gonzales


----------



## mastercylinder60 (Dec 18, 2005)

TexasBoy79 said:


> Lockhart is the BBQ capital of Texas. There are 4 or 5 stellar BBQ houses there including the infamous Black's.


I ate at Black's back in March, and I have to say that I wasn't overly impressed. It was good, but it wasn't any better than a dozen other BBQ places I've eaten.


----------



## FishOnOne (Feb 29, 2012)

stdreb27 said:


> Hinze in Wharton is pretty tasty stuff, and if you're all the way to corpus, macs is pretty good.


X2


----------



## Be Young (Jun 16, 2004)

Blacks seems to be where most out of town people like. Most of the people who live here would put it about third or fourth on the list. I had a buddy visit from California he wanted Blacks, it was pretty good but to me not nearly as good as Smittys.


----------



## MR. L. (Jun 19, 2007)

VINCEK"S Smoke house in EAST BERNARD. makes top 50 in the state of TEXAS per Houston chronicle 
and ME


----------



## Fishtexx (Jun 29, 2004)

A place called "It's Ribs" opened a couple months ago on Jones road just north of FM 1960 here in Cypress. Fantastic bbq and very generous portions!


----------



## B2 (Jun 11, 2004)

I eat at a lot of BBQ joints in CenTex and JMueller BBQ in Austin has the best beef ribs, pork ribs and sausage. The brisket is excellent as well.


----------



## Captmphillips (Jul 6, 2010)

Van's is my new favorite since Joe Cottens burned down


----------



## quackersmacker (Jun 15, 2005)

Cottens opened up a new place in Calallen. Right now it's just take out and catering. Gonna go give it a try next time I'm in the area.


----------



## Twitch-Twitch-Boom (Jun 24, 2011)

I ate at Salt Lick in Round Rock, TX yesterday and it was by far the best BBQ I have ever had. It came highly recommended and boy it did not disappoint. I had all you can eat brisket, ribs, and sausage for $20.00.

Soft Homemade bread, moist & tender brisket, ribs, sausage, and good beans. Best bread, brisket and sausage I have ever had.

Washed down with a cold Miller, and topped off with homemade peach cobbler and vanilla ice-cream. 

Next time I'm in the Austin area, I will definitely drive out of the way. I heard the location in Round Rock (Where I ate) is not as good as the original one in Driftwood. I can't imagine how it could be any better. They definitely are doing something right for being in business for 45 years.


----------



## Gottagofishin (Dec 17, 2005)

My two favorite are Zimmerhanzel's in Smithville (get there early because when its gone, its gone), and Luling City Market (great sauces, and the meat is really nicely done).

I've been to Franklin's a couple of times and its good (upper quartile), but not the best. The hype bring them in and good for them, but you can find better without the 3 hour wait.


----------



## bubbas kenner (Sep 4, 2010)

It closed down many years ago it was called the wink at richey n flagstone in pasadena.


----------



## redhead fishin (Aug 27, 2008)

Tin Roof bbq in Humble!!!! Put's Cooper's to shame...


----------



## jaulbert2 (May 16, 2010)

X2 on Mount Zion in Huntsville

Has no one tried Burns BBQ on DePriest in N Houston? A little sketchy part of town but definitely worth it.


----------



## Tall1 (Aug 3, 2009)

Before anyone goes on a BBQ tour, two things I'll mention. The Salt Lick in Driftwood is cash only, and Luling City Market is closed on Sundays.


----------



## Haute Pursuit (Jun 26, 2006)

redhead fishin said:


> Tin Roof bbq in Humble!!!! Put's Cooper's to shame...


Tin Roof is good but totally different style of cooking than Cooper's. i would eat at either one on any given day. Somewhat disheartening to read in Texas Monthly BBQ issue that City Market in Luling is using a gas fired pit on the weekends now. I will make sure to only go on weekdays from now on.


----------



## BigBay420 (Jun 20, 2005)

In my back yard!!!!


----------



## Gottagofishin (Dec 17, 2005)

Haute Pursuit said:


> Tin Roof is good but totally different style of cooking than Cooper's. i would eat at either one on any given day. Somewhat disheartening to read in Texas Monthly BBQ issue that *City Market in Luling is using a gas fired pit on the weekends now*. I will make sure to only go on weekdays from now on.


I retract my previous endorsement of Luling City Market. I haven't been there in a couple of years.


----------



## Haute Pursuit (Jun 26, 2006)

Gottagofishin said:


> I retract my previous endorsement of Luling City Market. I haven't been there in a couple of years.


Still like always during the week bro! I would imagine the backlash they will get may make them go back to the way it always was.


----------



## yellowmouth2 (Aug 16, 2005)

Local around H-Town, Straight Off the Road in Crosby gets my vote. I know people rave over it, but the few times I've been to Coopers in Llano it's over rated and over priced IMO.


----------



## Hevy Dee (May 26, 2004)

*Too many good ones*

The best ribs in Houston used to be at Burn's in Acres Home (as previously mentioned). Salt Lick in Round Rock is in the bottom half. Saltlick in Driftwood is in the Top half. I am a rib guy so I cannot comment on the rest. Sausage & turkey should NEVER enter into a BBQ conversation. The next person that says MY BACKYARD deserves a kick in the grill.


----------



## dbarham (Aug 13, 2005)

my back yard


----------



## ancientpaths (May 30, 2012)

Around here...Straight Off the Road in Crosby is good. 

Went to The Salt Lick outside Austin one time and it was delicious. Good scenery too, they have a pretty big place out there. I have heard that Blacks and the other place in Lockhart are better than The Salt Lick from several people, but haven't been there myself. 

Have fun and drive safe!


----------



## Blk Jck 224 (Oct 16, 2009)

JJ Watt says the Saturday lunch BBQ from Killens is the best he has ever had...Jus Sayin.

http://houston.eater.com/tags/killens-bbq


----------



## Gottagofishin (Dec 17, 2005)

Blk Jck 224 said:


> JJ Watt says the Saturday lunch BBQ from Killens is the best he has ever had...Jus Sayin.
> 
> http://houston.eater.com/tags/killens-bbq


I love JJ Watt, but he's from Wisconsin. What does he know about BBQ? Smoked cheese doesn't count.


----------



## Haute Pursuit (Jun 26, 2006)

Gottagofishin said:


> I love JJ Watt, but he's from Wisconsin. What does he know about BBQ? Smoked cheese doesn't count.


That's what I was thinking too... LOL


----------

